# 1967 GTO electrical wiring issues



## grrrr67gto (Jan 23, 2014)

When headlights are on, right turn signal will not blink (works fine otherwise). When I apply brakes, the dash lights come on. Also, emergency flashers work fine until headlights are on, then they will not blink. I am stumped, have tried everything I can think of. Thank you, Dan.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a bad ground wire. Check your ground wire under the dash and /or the ones in the engine compartment. A bad ground will cause crazy things to happen.


----------



## grrrr67gto (Jan 23, 2014)

*1967 GTO electrical wiring issues - checking grounds*

I checked the engine grounds and they are super good, replaced them yesterday. Don't know what color the under dash ground is or where it comes from? Thank you.


----------



## grrrr67gto (Jan 23, 2014)

*1967 GTO electrical wiring issues - checking grounds*

I see on schematic instrument panel ground, but it doesn't show what color it is. Grounds thru instrument cluster lamps and shows an external wire. I do not want to take the dash out if possible. Already replaced new wiring harness a few years ago.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

On my 69, most of the panel grounds are in the form of bare metal straps that connect between things like the wiper switch, gauge cluster, etc and ultimately ground through the bolts that mount the panel to the body shell. If any of these straps are missing, or of there's corrosion, paint, etc around the panel mounts it can adversely affect the circuit to ground. If a previous owner left some of the straps out when they had it apart, needless to say it can make the problem pretty tough to discover and fix.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Run a ground wire from the NEGaitve side of the battery..to the front fenders, and another to the metal part of the instrument cluster...see if you get results...


----------

